# can u please?



## Ziahoquebd (Jan 1, 2012)

we 5 person almost ready to incorporate company in Malaysia. Only question is whether director visa is only applicable for MD/CEo or for all directors?
whats the visa duration?
Visa applicable for family??
Zia


----------

